# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Developer round table

## Văn Chiến

Nhằm mục đích giải quyết các vấn đề khó khăn, vướng mắc trong quá trình học tập, làm việc của các bạn học viên đã và đang học lập trình website PHP & MySQL, Zend Framework tại Hoàng Nguyễn
Là nơi giao lưu, gặp mặt, chia sẻ những kiến thức, kinh nghiệm tích lũy của các anh, chị, các bạn làm trong lĩnh vực lập trình PHP & MySQL, Zend Framework.
Hoàng Nguyễn mong muốn cùng các bạn học viên, lập trình viên xây dựng sân chơi:


*DEVELOPER ROUND TABLE*
​
*MỤC TIÊU:* 
Giải quyết các vấn đề khó khăn, vướng mắc trong quá trình, học tập, làm việc của các bạn học viên các lớp đang học lập trình website PHP & MySQL, Zend Framework .Là nơi gặp gỡ, giao lưu mở rộng với các bạn làm trong lĩnh vực lập trình PHP & MySQL, Zend Framework ở Việt Nam.Gặp gỡ các vị khách mời là các anh, chị có nhiều thành công trong lĩnh vực lập trình PHP & MySQL, Zend Framework, xây dựng các dự án website lớn.Cùng trao đổi, thảo luận các kiến thức và dự án thực tế. 
*ĐỐI TƯỢNG THAM GIA* 
Học viên Hoàng NguyễnCác anh chị, các bạn làm việc trong lĩnh vực lập trình web, lập trình ứng dụng dựa trên nền tảng PHP. 
*ĐỊNH HƯỚNG* 
Cùng nhau giao lưu tìm hiểu về lập trình phát triển các ứng dụng trên nền website định kỳ tổ chức hai tháng 1 lần vào sáng chủ nhật hoặc chiều thứ 7 giữa tháng.Mỗi kỳ sẽ là một, hai chủ đề chính và các thảo luận xung quanh.Mỗi kỳ mời 1, 2 khách mời đến giao lưu chia sẻ.Các thành viên gởi các yêu cầu, các mong muốn về cho Ban quản trị chương trình để Ban quản trị tập hợp và lên các chủ đề cần triển khai. 
*DEVELOPER ROUND TABLE LẦN 1* *Thời gian*: Tổ chức từ 9h00 – 12h00 ngày 20/10/2013
*Địa điểm*: Quán café Tomiluc, địa chỉ 353 Nguyễn Trọng Tuyển, P.1, Q.Tân Bình.
*Nội dung chính:*

Các vấn đề còn thắc mắc trong quá trình học & triển khai dự án thực tế về PHP & Zend Framework.Cùng nhau chia sẻ những kiến thức và kinh nghiệm thực tế.Tìm hiểu về Zend Framework 2 - Một Framework lớn, uy tín, sự lựa chọn ưu việt của các dự án lớn, các công ty uy tín, ... *Khách mời:*

*Anh Trần Minh Quang* <ul>
<li>Giảng viên đào tạo Zend Framework 1, 2 tại Hoàng NguyễnChuyên viên phát triển các ứng dụng online của FPT Online (www.vnexpress.net, www.banbe.net,... )Trưởng nhóm lập trình các ứng dụng online của *Tiki* </li>[*]*Anh Huỳnh Công Đức* <li>Giảng viên đào tạo Lập trình website PHP & MySQL tại Hoàng NguyễnQuản trị dự án Tiếp thị Gia đình </li>[*]*Anh Lê Trung Hiếu* <li>Giảng viên đào tạo Lập trình website PHP & MySQL tại Hoàng NguyễnChuyên viên phát triển ứng dụng của Fibo </li>
</ul>
*LỆ PHÍ* 
*Học viên Hoàng Nguyễn, khách mời:* miễn phí phí hội nghị, chỉ trả phí nước uống (50.000VNĐ/ phần nước uống).*Đối tượng khác:* phí 70.000 VNĐ 

*ĐĂNG KÝ* 
Các bạn đăng ký và gởi câu hỏi(nếu có) về cho ban tổ chức trước ngày diễn ra chương trình theo form đăng ký tham gia trên website http://hoangnguyen.edu.vn/thong-tin-can-biet/su-kien.htmlBan tổ chức rất mong đem lại những kiến thức hữu ích cho các bạn tham gia, mọi thông tin vui lòng liên hệ với ban tổ chức qua:Người phụ trách: *Ngô Thị Vân*Điện thoại: *0908 964 578*Email: *[email protected]*

----------

